

Need a Cab? New Analysis Shows Where to Find One - prakash
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/03/nyregion/03icab.html?hp

======
jackowayed
That doesn't actually tell you how easy it is it to hail a cab. Sure, there
are lots of cabs at Grand Central at 9am, but that doesn't mean it's easy to
hail one because there's tons of other people trying to hail them too.

Also, even if few cab trips originate from a certain point, that doesn't mean
that there aren't a lot of cabs passing by there that will be happy to pick
you up. For example, I bet if you were 2 blocks away from Grand Central during
the morning rush, it would be pretty easy to pick one off on its way to Grand
Central, even if few trips originate from that spot because few people find
themselves there at that time.

------
mwexler
<http://www.metablake.com/m/home.html> is the home of Blake Shaw who did this
analysis; good papers on how to analyze spatiotemporal data... like this
taxicab data.

